# photos taken just now



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool! And nice big pretty duck! Now let's see what he does with a rotting slimy one like you normally get at a test! (ha ha)
Why did they put tape over the eyes?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh I'm so proud of my little boy, he's never even SEEN a duck until today, didn't he do a nice job?? (just thought I'd slip a brag in).
The duck was from a hunt trainer at the trial, he just gave it to me to be nice. The duck was live, he tapes the eyes and then throws it and lets it flap around on the ground and sends his dogs out to get it. Says it's a great way to train dogs for about 100 reasons that he patiently gave me, none of which I remember. He had a word for it, too, not flapper but something like that.
It was quite dead by the time Tito got it, however. 



K9-Design said:


> Very cool! And nice big pretty duck! Now let's see what he does with a rotting slimy one like you normally get at a test! (ha ha)
> Why did they put tape over the eyes?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh that made me laugh, a flapper! It's a flyer  Or cripple or shackled bird. Hmmm....usually we tape a wing and the beak but I guess blindfolding them might work pretty well too, although if they survive I'd hate to rip the tape off their pointy little heads.
If you think that dead one is cool wait until Tito gets a live duck, what fun!!! Definitely make that a priority!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's so pretty!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tito looks very proud of his quarry. He looks very happy to please.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOLOLOL, yep, that was it, a shackled bird!! Flyer! heehee ! 



K9-Design said:


> Oh that made me laugh, a flapper! It's a flyer  Or cripple or shackled bird. Hmmm....usually we tape a wing and the beak but I guess blindfolding them might work pretty well too, although if they survive I'd hate to rip the tape off their pointy little heads.
> If you think that dead one is cool wait until Tito gets a live duck, what fun!!! Definitely make that a priority!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks, I just can't express how exciting it was to see him just "know" what to do. It's just so, I guess, in them....



AquaClaraCanines said:


> He's so pretty!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks! It's why I'm such a "soft" trainer with him, if he knows what I want, he'll do it, period. 
What a great day!




Oaklys Dad said:


> Tito looks very proud of his quarry. He looks very happy to please.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a proud boy, bringing mom dinner! Ya know, I think I like flapper better then shackled bird, I will start using that from now on!

GO TITO!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And I keep walking around saying "hooked on quack" and giggling!
I thought flapper made perfect sense, that's how he described what the bird would be doing when it was blindfolded!





DNL2448 said:


> What a proud boy, bringing mom dinner! Ya know, I think I like flapper better then shackled bird, I will start using that from now on!
> 
> GO TITO!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Tito is SO handsome!! Glad he did so well!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks much! I'm pretty proud of him at the moment!




Merlins mom said:


> Tito is SO handsome!! Glad he did so well!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh - he's so beautiful and looks proud of his bird  Sound like he is a natural.

BTW: We put cottony batting wrapped with vet tape around the eyes - that way you can pull the blind-folding off without hurting the duck/pheasant if they are alive.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Love the pictures!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay Tito! That is sooo cool! He is just good at everything!

Never used a blindfold for a "flapper" (hehe) but sounds like it may work. What I have seen are binding legs maybe wings and taping the beak shut.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful pictures it looks like he is a natural!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just took his rank, stinky ol' duck out of the fridge and tossed it around a few times, he is just in his glory! I can see that it needs to hit the freezer, now, it's pretty gross. It's so amazing to see him doing exactly what he was bred to do!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If people don't believe dogs are "hard-wired" for certain tasks, Tito is here to show them the truth! Isn't he just having so much fun?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I just took his rank, stinky ol' duck out of the fridge and tossed it around a few times, he is just in his glory! I can see that it needs to hit the freezer, now, it's pretty gross. It's so amazing to see him doing exactly what he was bred to do!


 
Barb here is a suggestion as to what to do with the duck to help it last longer (more training days)

Suspend the bird, especially if wet, and have a fan blow on it till it is totally dry. Then wrap it in newspaper, place in a plastic freezer bag and remove as much air as possible. Then place in the freezer. You will be amazed at how "fresh" they stay when treated this way every time.

And it sounds like you may have gotten biten by the "bug"!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

"Donald" is chillin' out in newspaper and a zip-lock bag in my freezer even as we speak!
Oh yes, bitten big time!



AmbikaGR said:


> Barb here is a suggestion as to what to do with the duck to help it last longer (more training days)
> 
> Suspend the bird, especially if wet, and have a fan blow on it till it is totally dry. Then wrap it in newspaper, place in a plastic freezer bag and remove as much air as possible. Then place in the freezer. You will be amazed at how "fresh" they stay when treated this way every time.
> 
> And it sounds like you may have gotten biten by the "bug"!


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

Great pictures! I'd like to get Bradley on some actual ducks some time soon. He's an amazing retriever; on land and in water. My husband and I are just starting to get interested in hunting thoug h. Is there any way to get birds for training without involvement in a field trial?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You can try contacting the local retriever club and find their source for birds... I have ordered some online before, to ship here it ends up being around $20 per duck (I ordered 4) PM me if you want the info...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah just send them here when you're done with them :



sammydog said:


> You can try contacting the local retriever club and find their source for birds... I have ordered some online before, to ship here it ends up being around $20 per duck (I ordered 4) PM me if you want the info...


----------

